# Bulk substrate options? Blasting sand?



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi guys, for all of my smaller tanks I've opted for Seachem fluorite, but now that I've got a 95 to fill... that would be close to $400.

I've been searching for things in bulk, but I can't find anything except one guy on kijiji selling questionable sand. I'm looking for something black, and smaller-grained to use. I found this thread on plantedtank.net stating blasting sand is good?

From my brief research it seems to be fine to use, but has anyone up here found some? Do you use it? Pros, cons?

Otherwise, please let me know some cheap substrate options in the GTA. I'm east end for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi there
I understand you are looking for quite a bunch, but I have some black sand that you are welcome to (I'd like to keep my bucket) have if you'd like to try it. It is similar to black blasting sand I think but came from Caribsea. I am in Whitby.

It's like (not exactly) this:
https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3077&zenid=7ee388ffa151bfc4d8d26a7c245427c8


----------



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

That would be perfect, thank you. I ended up finding someone with about 40lbs of fluorite (also mixed with driveway gravel...) so I just need the sand for a top layer now. I do have some buckets, about how much of it do you have?


----------



## caverness (Aug 28, 2020)

Also, I am running freshwater and I see that it's live sand, still learning here but that'll be alright to switch from saltwater? Won't mess up the levels?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

not enough for a 95!


----------



## loachman21 (Jan 22, 2018)

i use black silica sand and is cheap and great for aquarium. i researched before and many others use it. i have it in all my aquariums, black or white. Cichlid tanks and other fish in other tanks. I just had a 50lb back extra and sold it. you can find at landscaping stores, not expensive, can't remember what i paid but probably one or two bags will fill you 90.

be sure to rinse it very well before putting in your tank


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Check out the TSC Stores. They have one that is used by a good number of people


----------



## Juanco (Mar 23, 2021)

Black Sandblasting sand, I'm loving how my 90 g looks. If anyone is looking for substrate go for it! Won't regret it. I got two 50lb 20/40 from TSC from Bowmanville this is the link you can search closer stores from you 

Wash it before with warm water in the bath tub until the water runs clear. 









Peavey Mart | 100% Canadian Owned, Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba


Peavey Mart is a 100% Canadian owned down to earth retail chain with stores in Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba. Peavey Mart stores have proudly served and strengthened communities across Canada since 1967.




www.tscstores.com


----------

